# John O'Connor



## Shrlwhrl62 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello! We have a new 2 month old German Shepherd puppy and have a recommendation for an excellent trainer, John O'Connor. Can I please have his contact information? Thank you.
Shirley
[Personal information removed - Mod]


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Shrlwhrl62 said:


> Hello! We have a new 2 month old German Shepherd puppy and have a recommendation for an excellent trainer, John O'Connor. Can I please have his contact information? Thank you.
> Shirley
> [Personal information removed - Mod]
> View attachment 568552


I see his website is gone, so if this is no longer correct, he may have retired or moved.


https://www.voofla.com/US/Martinez/109375835827273/Euro-Training-Kennels


----------

